# Kawierider killed at St. Anthony



## AMR840 (Feb 15, 2010)

*Kawierider killed at St. Anthony* 
<hr style="color: rgb(221, 221, 221); background-color: rgb(221, 221, 221);" size="1"> <!-- / icon and title --> <!-- message --> Hey everyone thought you would like to know a very special person I knew died in a freak accident. Her name was Penny. No drugs or alcohol. We do this yearly trip and the first day she went over a dune and quad flipped and broke her neck. I new her personally and was suppose to of been there. If you logged in and said your thoughts would be appreciated.

A Friend Lost - St Anthony - Kawasaki ATV Forum

Thanks brothers 
<!-- / message --> <!-- sig --> __________________


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Nothing I hate to hear more than a person getting killed by an ATV... I think we all forget from time to time just how dangerous they can be. I'm sorry this happened to your friend.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

prayers for her family and friends


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

prayers sent....sorry it happened brother.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Prayers sent that way. Sorry to hear about that.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. Prayers sent.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

always puts a lump in the throat when this kinda thing happens. Thoughts and prayers to family and friends as well as my deepest condolences.


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Condolences to all who knew her...just a shame to see these things happen. God bless you Penny.


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Condolences and prayers sent. So sorry to hear about this happening.


----------



## Possum (Jun 5, 2010)

Prayers sent your way. ((hugs))


----------



## mudmaniac (Jan 26, 2010)

My deepest condolences to her family and friends. We will pray for them!


----------



## JD GREEN (Mar 11, 2010)

Sorry to hear this prayers sent for friends and family.


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your lose , that is rough , I watched the video you made in memory of her , very touching video , I didnt know her but it left a lump in my throat.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Condolences to her family and friends.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about this tragedy. I think we all go out there to have fun and forget that even when you're playing it safe things sometimes happen. Everyone close to her has my sympathies.


----------



## MuddJunkie (Jul 28, 2010)

Prayers sent to all friends and family


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

prayers sent. its always sad to hear stories like this. she will be missed, I remember seeing her post on KR when I use to frequent there fairly often.


----------



## CamoKVF700 (Aug 12, 2010)

I was there with her and watched her go over the dune. The quad did not flip over. Where did you hear she broke her neck?

I don't want to jump all over anyone for posting wrong info, but this is a sensitive topic for me. My friend is gone and people like to make things sound dramatic.


----------



## ruffin outlaw (Mar 7, 2009)

Sorry to hear of this her family will be in my thoughts & prayers


----------



## 08 BF 750 (Aug 2, 2010)

Condolences!!!


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

Very sad to hear this...Prayers sent.


----------

